# Need a Source



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm interested in making some bread knives like are shown here. I need to find a source for the serrated blades. Any idea where I could buy these? 
They appear to be 7-8" long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2021)

Larry, I think I have some, let me check tomorrow and I'll get back to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2021)

cut bandsaw blades

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2021)

the meat cutting style

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> cut bandsaw blades


That was my fall back but don't like the hook angle.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> the meat cutting style


Okay, now I can probably work with that. I'll have to go find one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Okay, now I can probably work with that. I'll have to go find one.


I have this page saved in my bookmarks. 








Omcan (Fma) 2 TPI (3-Pack) Meat & Bone Bandsaw Blades - 2 Teeth Per Inch, Model BSB222X


Check out our Omcan (Fma) 2 TPI (3-Pack) Meat & Bone Bandsaw Blades - 2 Teeth Per Inch, Model# BSB222X. We bring the best products to you.




www.meatprocessingproducts.com




The 120 inch 3 pack is $99...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I have this page saved in my bookmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looked at it. Thanks. Will wait to see if Tony can help me out before I order those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 5, 2021)

Bread Knife Blades/Kits






www.schsons.com










Bread Slicing – Simmons Knife & Saw







www.simcut.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2021)

Okay Larry, here's what I have. They are about 1/2" wide. Let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks great Tony. How many do you have and how much do you want? Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 7, 2021)

Tony and I are working out a trade on these blades and will post details with photos of what I'm trading him a little later. I've got to make it first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

